# Entitled Kid yells "Fuck You" to a cop and is promptly tackled



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

here is your daily dose of rage.
Liveleak.com - Kid yells "Fuck You" to a cop and is promptly tackled


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Not good for my blood pressure 

Damn brats !


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

This is what happens when you entitle children, expecting them to act responsibly. Bring back spanking, dunce caps, and suspension. Fuck these brats.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

They make demands like adults, then when they're dealt with like adults, suddenly it's "Oh my God! He's just a kid!"


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Act like a clown, be treated like a clown.


----------

